# Wheel ID



## ChimeraCycles (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello,
I wasn't able to find a decimated Id forum. 










What are the characteristics you folks use to suss out the age & origin of a wooden wheel?  

Thanks
Lucas

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2015)

this particular wheel:
circa 1907-1920
 New departure model A hub 1907ish to 1927
 most wood wheels until 1920


----------



## mike j (Nov 19, 2015)

Hub looks like a New Departure model A, missing the brake arm. Just a guess, would need photo of the other side. Mid teens, early twenties ?


----------



## ChimeraCycles (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucas 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChimeraCycles (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucas 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah, as Bricycle stated, it's a New Departure A. The brake arm is pretty unique & it's grooved to fit onto the hub grooves. I have the same hub also missing the brake arm. In the lower right corner of this photo is a not that great image of it.


----------



## ChimeraCycles (Nov 20, 2015)

I will post pics, but there are two general issues with rim condition. There is a small chunk missing, and the joint is starting to come apart across from the valve stem hole. Are these repairable features, or am I in proud possession of a very cool display piece?

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Nov 20, 2015)

Just about anything is repairable. Question is, Would it be worth it?
First in order to put the wheel back into use, it would have to be relaced. The spokes on it now look to be too far gone,  if you try to use the same spokes, I'm sure they would start snapping. unless the wheel is repaired correct, When you lace up new spokes, the tension of trueing the wheel would crack the wood again.
The hub might still be usable with a good cleaning and service. And that is probably where the true money is in the wheel as it is.
Fairly common hub so it's not worth a whole lot but people will use these older hubs and lace them into modern wheels.
Old wood wheels are just not very safe to actually ride on but are fine if your only intention is for display. 
Then i'm sure it wouldn't take much to try to repair the wheel and maybe even reuse the same spokes. A display rim doesn't have to be completely true so not as much tention has to be used on the spokes.
Just my 2 cents.
Jkent


----------



## ChimeraCycles (Nov 20, 2015)

@jkent I never have any mind to monetary return, all the stuff I get comes from hours of scouring around for lost & forgotten bikes. The stuff I buy, i can rarely afford. If im selling bikes, then they are shiny bike boom 10 speed or freewheeling ss with drop bars to college kids. 

It sounds like a good option, in your opinion, would be to restore them good enough for display? I'd be happy to be able to ride around a car show at most.  I was planning on replacing spokes with less rotten ones. I'm not sure in which order to carry out the repairs though.  

Or where to find the rubber..

























I love that you can call these parts common, as this is the first complete wooden wheel I have come across in person is 5 years of hard looking. [emoji1] [emoji29] 

Lucas



Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2015)

In the condition it is in it is worth maybe $75 for display purposes. Wheels in nice shape usually get $100-150 ea.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 20, 2015)

I had a similar rim that I restored....here is the link to the thread. The rim in question is close to the end of the thread. Some old wood rims can be ID'ed based on the construction of the rim. Not all just some. Many had patented joints as well.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Racycle-restoration/page4&highlight=wood+rim


----------



## Kombicol (Nov 20, 2015)

^
I have a G&J Style Clincher with that Joint construction. 
It is labelled K&C Henniker

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61555-TOC-Wood-Rim-Makers-Info/page6&highlight=henniker


----------



## mike j (Nov 20, 2015)

ChimeraCycles, Your rim is repairable, the joint separation is pretty common, especially with that style. I use a good quality epoxy, mixed with various amounts of saw dust, depending on the repair. Including the missing chunk. Those rims took single tube tires, which looked kind of like a big sausage that was glued onto the rim. They are not that readily available. An option would be to groove the rims to accept regular (clincher ) tires. Advance search it, Bikewhorder posted a good explanation of the process a while back. Good luck & have fun with it.


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

i would say it's pretty common wood wheel with very common model a hub


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

probably a $40 wheel/hub set up in that condition


----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2015)

Here is some basic info on the rims makers of the day....

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61555-TOC-Wood-Rim-Makers-Info&highlight=wood+rims


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

great info


----------

